# javax.xml.messaging package



## hmorssi (May 13, 2006)

I've downloaded the JWSDP 2.0 and I'm trying to use the javax.xml.messaging and javax.xml.soap.... The problem is I keep getting the following error:

"Client.java": package javax.xml.messaging does not exist at line 6, column 28
"Client.java": package javax.xml.soap does not exist at line 8, column 23

Where are these located and how can I include them with my libraries in JBuilder 2006 or any where else?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

did you use an import statement at the top of the program? the import works like a filepath, you can put the package anywhere so long as the import statement reflects that


----------



## hmorssi (May 13, 2006)

Thank you for your reply!

I solved the problem by downoading the Axis project from the Apache projects... 

This project contains all the needed packages!

Thank you again for your time! :up:


----------

